# Whats this button do???



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

Just curious... there's this button to the right of my steering wheel on the dash below the speedometer that says "interlock" its like a switch. when I push it the parking light indicator on the dash comes on. If I let off the switch it goes back to the off position automatically. 

Does this have something to do with my 4x4?? What the heck is it supposed to do???

just wondering.:balls:


----------



## Hardbodyblue86 (Jan 9, 2009)

The "Interlock" switch allows you to bypass needing to push your clutch in to start the truck when it's equipped on a truck with a 5sp transmission. I use it a lot when i warm up my truck. turn the key all the way to start click the switch and bam! I only have to lean in the truck. I suppose there is a more meaningful reason it's in there.... but i'm not sure.

As far as an automatic tranny goes - I can't say what it's purpose it. Maybe it allows you to start the truck without being in park and havin the brake depressed. Maybe someone else can elaborate further.


----------



## lilredtruck (Nov 16, 2008)

page 2-11 of my owners manual states the following: "4x4 clutch interlock switch"
the engine cannot be started unless the pedal is fully depressed. However, 4-wheel drive models are equipped with an interlock cancel switch that allows for starting the engine without depressing the clutch pedal. this feature helps you restart the engine if it stops off-road under difficult circumstances(for example, the engine stops on a steep hill and a slight movement forward or backwards might be dangerous). 
suggested operation:
1. set the parking brake
2. depress the brake pedal with your right foot.
3. place gear shift in 1 to move forward or r to move backward
4. place your left foot on the brake pedal and release the parking brake
5 turn the ignition switch to on
6 press and release interlock switch
7 start engine and press accelerator as truck moves take your foot off the brakes
once the engine has started the interlock switch will turn off. do not use switch under normal driving conditions.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

its for 4 wheeling, in case you have to start on a hill im guessing where clutch rollback is NOT an option.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

68Datsun510 said:


> its for 4 wheeling, in case you have to start on a hill im guessing where clutch rollback is NOT an option.


Yeah, but once you get started, don't you roll back when you go into gear anyways?

Most people do roll back a bit unless they are used to driving a manyual in San Francisco..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you have a std trans and your out wheeling, there are those times when you need 3 feet! thats what the switch is for


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I've also heard of using it to roll the truck forward or backward VERY slowly.

1. leave truck in gear.
2. disconnect distributor wires
3. turn the key to start position with the brakes OFF 

The vehicle will move at a turtle's pace under the power of the starter. I suppose you could do this with the dist connected. just be ready to DRIVE in that direction if the engine comes to life. And be ready to buy a new starter.


----------

